# Closet light



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Just a tad close, eh?


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

The punch line- Thats MY closet! (I didn't do the work in here!)


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

was just trying something and it worked.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

JohnJ0906 said:


> The punch line- Thats MY closet! (I didn't do the work in here!)


Really? I thought I was the only one who kept his shotgun shells next to his running socks.


----------



## sguinn (Nov 19, 2007)

Hey, at least it was a globed fixture.:thumbup:


----------



## obi-wan (Jan 24, 2008)

NEC 410[D][1] Minimum clearance 12" looks legal but yet aestetically bad.


----------



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

obi-wan said:


> NEC 410[D][1] Minimum clearance 12" looks legal but yet aestetically bad.


How is this fixture legal?

The minimum clearance requirments of 410.8(D)(1) require 12" of clearance from the nearest point of storage horizontally to the nearest edge of the fixture not vertically.

Chris


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

raider1 said:


> How is this fixture legal?
> 
> The minimum clearance requirments of 410.8(D)(1) require 12" of clearance from the nearest point of storage horizontally to the nearest edge of the fixture not vertically.
> 
> Chris


Not even close to legal. It is directly over the shelf.


----------



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

JohnJ0906 said:


> Not even close to legal. It is directly over the shelf.


I agree, that was my point. Section 410.8(D)(1) requires 12" of horizontal clearance from the nearest point of storage to the edge of the fixture. I was just responding to obi-wan's post that stated "NEC 410[D][1] Minimum clearance 12" looks legal but yet aestetically bad.". I understood that he thought this installation was legal but just looked bad.

Chris


----------

